
Introducing AdonisJS (v5 Preview) - Louistiti
https://blog.adonisjs.com/introducing-adonisjs-v5/
======
romainlanz
Hey all!

AdonisJS is a fully-featured MVC framework for Node.js highly focused on
developer ergonomics, stability and confidence. It removes most of your web
development hassles and come packed-in with:

\- HTTP Routing (with middleware support)

\- Authentication System

\- ORM & Query Builder (for MySQL, PSQL, MSSQL, etc.)

\- WebSocket System

\- View Templating Engine

\- Testing Framework

\- I18n System

\- IoC Container

\- and much more...

The version 5 of the framework includes many new features:

== TypeScript Based

All the core packages have been rewriten using TypeScript and now TypeScript
is a first class citizen in your application.

== Performance Improvement

Since all packages have been rewriten, we took the time to increase the
performance at all level in the framework. We are happy to say that AdonisJS
is one of the fastest framework available for Node.js.

== ESM Import & IoC Container

With TypeScript, you can now use ESM import in your application and import
modules from the IoC Container with ease. Everything will be typed and auto-
imported, thanks to TypeScript.

== New Features

We have also plenty of new features and even more to come, to name some of
them:

\- Signed Routes

\- Health Checks

\- [ORM] Support for read/write replicas

\- [ORM] Using advisory locks during migrations

Why you should choose AdonisJS over another framework?

\- [https://preview.adonisjs.com/why-
adonisjs](https://preview.adonisjs.com/why-adonisjs)

Happy to answer any questions regarding the framework or the V5 preview!

